# TPMS valves



## PaperJam (Oct 7, 2010)

It is not illegal to drive with no sensors in your tires. The law only requires that all new vehicles sold in the US come equipped with them. Ignore the light on your insrument cluster through the winter.

Mark your wheels when you remove them RF,LF,RR,LR so you won't have to re-program your sensors when you put your summer wheels back on.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

there's very likely TPMS fuse somewhere, you know...


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Depending on the state you live in, and I do not know of any at this time, it _probably_ would not be illegal to run without the TPSM's. BUT--most manufacturers now have built into their computer system a warning for low tire pressure that _cannot _worked around. As far as I know, and I don't know all, there is no fuse for any of the TPSM products. Learn to live the the "Low Tire Pressure" light on. Some of the newer cars even have the chimes set to go off at intervals to remind you.


----------

